# Gluing laminate over existing laminate



## DLJeffs (Aug 25, 2021)

We replaced the linoleum in the downstairs bath. Now the vanity top doesn't go with the rest of the bath. My wife wants to replace the sink as well. So I was thinking various ways to update the vanity top. One is to buy some new Formica laminate and glue it on top of the existing laminate. I wouldn't have to make a new top. provided we can find a drop-in sink that fits. Anyone ever done this and can offer any advice / suggestions / guidance / prayers?

Second question of the first part - the edge of the existing top has a 45 degree bevel, maybe 3/4 inch wide. If I did the laminate thing, I have to make those joints look right. Whats' the best way to do that? Bevel one edge of the mating laminate to a 45 degree? If so, I assume it would be easier to bevel the widest laminate, e.g the top and the front face strip rather than the 3/4 inch bevel strip. Make that bevel with a trim router?

The backsplash is going to be it's own problem. I suspect it is glued to the dry wall so getting it off will be touchy at best. But it has the same 45 degree bevel issue in the laminate.


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 25, 2021)

I don’t know if it is advisable to do the laminate over on “wet areas” with plastic laminate even though it appears they have done a tight and thorough work on it. Someone probably here will give you a better idea if it is worth your time. I will however give you a secondary option. What I would suggest and we have done this for many projects is to measure what you have existing (including the rough-in for the drop in lavatory and measurements;distance) and find a “remnant” slab out of granite (1-1/4”) in a quarry yard or stone vendor. If you make a template, they will cut it to those specs.- or bring your old top (let them know modifications you want); they can put a profile edge detail on it and you can get a matching back splash trim; I usually specify it that the back splash is cut at the back end of the slab so when it is cut, there is continuity with the slab. That stone top will last you a lifetime and a great way to upgrade your existing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2021)

Man your making a lot of work for yourself, you can pick up a top at a big box store for cheap. Or just make another one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 25, 2021)

Doug, I just replaced a 25" x 101" top for a customer for about 257 bucks. My labor was on top of that, but that was the top cost with 2 side splashes. If you still want the beveled edge, top people have the router setup to do that for very little in increase. If you want to wait until sometime in October, and have trust in me, I can get you a price. If you like the price, I could get it made and we could meet at Glass Buttes for you to pick it up. .................. Jerry In Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2021)

@2feathers Creative Making 
@Mike Hill


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 25, 2021)

* 
but... if you wanna try it...*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 25, 2021)

I've relaminated - not too hard if you do correctly - but that 45 - now that's another thing altogether. All the above are good options, but if you want the 45 then probably cultured (yuck usually) marble or a synthetic or concrete or butherblock. The bevel can be done - I think Wilsonart does them, as well as some of the really good countertop shops. Probably out of the range of home shops because of the need for specialized router set ups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 25, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Doug, I just replaced a 25" x 101" top for a customer for about 257 bucks. My labor was on top of that, but that was the top cost with 2 side splashes. If you still want the beveled edge, top people have the router setup to do that for very little in increase. If you want to wait until sometime in October, and have trust in me, I can get you a price. If you like the price, I could get it made and we could meet at Glass Buttes for you to pick it up. .................. Jerry In Tucson)


Wow, what a generous offer, Jerry. I kind of want to do it myself - I like having a project in the works for when I feel like doing some woodworking. I also did some Googling and I see there are pre-made beveled edge strips and in fact, that's how the one I have is made. I'll keep searching a little.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 25, 2021)

If you can find the pre beveled strips, and really want to overlay it, the only certainty in my mind is, 'it will have to be scuffed to increase adhesion and those bevels look a proper pain to get scuffed fully. Maybe @Mike Hill can give us all a brief lesson on overlays. I am sure you arent the only one ever asked that....


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 25, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you can find the pre beveled strips, and really want to overlay it, the only certainty in my mind is, 'it will have to be scuffed to increase adhesion and those bevels look a proper pain to get scuffed fully. Maybe @Mike Hill can give us all a brief lesson on overlays. I am sure you arent the only one ever asked that....


Yeah, that's what the videos I could find said. Sand the existing surface, make sure there's no oil, dust, soap, etc so the contact cement gets good adhesion. I'm going to check pre-made tops tomorrow just to check prices. If I use the pre-made front strips (beveled, rounded, etc) I might as well make the understructure. Which isn't a big deal, the top is only 55" X 23" or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Yup, surface prep is key. I sanded with coarse paper to get a good bite- maybe 80 or 120 - don't remember and cleaned with acetone I believe, and made sure all sanding dust was off. Also make sure the underlying plam is stable and stuck on good. I found one place that sounded hollow, so I drilled a few very small holes and "injected" some thin cyanoacrylate. I have the good fortune to know some of the distributers of Formica, Wilsonart and Nevamar. At the time (long ago) I liked the Nevamar line better - had some great metallics that were not near as expensive as some of the others. One of my not-so-big projects was to renovate a motorcycle store/shop into a church. That was a hoot!! Not many have that on their resume! But worked out well and have been able to use it to get other work - If he could renovate a motorcycle shop into a church - think what neat things he can do with our church. The showroom was tall-had a lot of windows and became the sanctuary. The interior decorator (pastors wife) wanted a shiny metallic ceiling for the entry. Basically, because of all the stuff above ceiling that needed access, it had to be a "lay-in" ceiling. Checked the price on their metallics - sticker shock! So bought some cheap sanded plywood, some shiny metallic plam and went to work. Worked well, and she liked it a lot. Only downside was that it was a very irregular shaped area and almost every piece had to be measured and cut. Anyway, it was liked and I got to make a donation to the church - got the metallic plam donated and I did most of the work at home. They only had to pay for upcharge for the shiny ceiling grid. 

Did not know there was such a thing as pre-made front strips.
​

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 26, 2021)

For being laminate I cannot see the black edges anywhere... are you sure its laminate and not a thermoformed vinyl? Could be the pics messing with my eyes also. 

If you do the bevel I would make sure the top laminate then covers that, otherwise you are setting yourself up for moisture problems. 

As said, just rough the surface and then contact adhesive a new piece on. Personally, I would drop a piece of solid surface over the top of that with some silicone and never have to worry about it again... laminate is quickly becoming the new shag carpet in everything from residential to commercial.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2021)

try a resin pour, there are lots of tutorials on youtube about resin pour countertops


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 26, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> For being laminate I cannot see the black edges anywhere... are you sure its laminate and not a thermoformed vinyl? Could be the pics messing with my eyes also.
> 
> If you do the bevel I would make sure the top laminate then covers that, otherwise you are setting yourself up for moisture problems.
> 
> As said, just rough the surface and then contact adhesive a new piece on. Personally, I would drop a piece of solid surface over the top of that with some silicone and never have to worry about it again... laminate is quickly becoming the new shag carpet in everything from residential to commercial.


I think you're correct, Cody. I used a piece of a sister counter top to that for that mobile work bench I use outside. Looking at the front strip, it's all one piece, formed around the bevel and then glued in place. I am pretty sure they didn't make it from three different strips of laminate and get those seams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 26, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> try a resin pour, there are lots of tutorials on youtube about resin pour countertops


Heh heh, pretty sure that's way more effort than I want to put into a bathroom that sees a guest maybe once a year. But thanks for thinking outside the box for me.


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> For being laminate I cannot see the black edges anywhere... are you sure its laminate and not a thermoformed vinyl? Could be the pics messing with my eyes also.
> 
> If you do the bevel I would make sure the top laminate then covers that, otherwise you are setting yourself up for moisture problems.
> 
> As said, just rough the surface and then contact adhesive a new piece on. Personally, I would drop a piece of solid surface over the top of that with some silicone and never have to worry about it again... laminate is quickly becoming the new shag carpet in everything from residential to commercial.


Plam for tops is definitely passe' - hot stuff around here is not even stone, but what they are calling quartz - guess that is a hip name for synthetic. Covering the cases is still pretty much plam - they get all jiggly with all the colors and textures - especially with the (gag).....(gag)...retro ones. Couldn't wait to get out of the 50's, 60's, and 70's to get away from all that butt ugly formica! And now it is coming back - ARGHHHHHhhhhhhhh! Unless they go with the IKEA look - the fine quality that it is. Just now came back from a meeting with an architect - I'll use the term when in reality he is an interior designer (take no offense @Arn213 !) - bit of a prick, greased back graying hair, drives a Boxter - but knows nothing about reality of construction and codes - he and I would have some heated discussions if we get the project. His office is full of IKEA, recycled wood walls, and rock-em-sock-em robots?????. And had 3 dogs in the office. I'm all for dogs, but sure is hard to have a good business meeting with 3 dogs ..... umm....communicating with one another or whining for their owner when away from the office. 

Calm down Lil Mikey - go back to your hole and go back to sleep!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 26, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Plam for tops is definitely passe' - hot stuff around here is not even stone, but what they are calling quartz - guess that is a hip name for synthetic. Covering the cases is still pretty much plam - they get all jiggly with all the colors and textures - especially with the (gag).....(gag)...retro ones. Couldn't wait to get out of the 50's, 60's, and 70's to get away from all that butt ugly formica! And now it is coming back - ARGHHHHHhhhhhhhh! Unless they go with the IKEA look - the fine quality that it is. Just now came back from a meeting with an architect - I'll use the term when in reality he is an interior designer (take no offense @Arn213 !) - bit of a prick, greased back graying hair, drives a Boxter - but knows nothing about reality of construction and codes - he and I would have some heated discussions if we get the project. His office is full of IKEA, recycled wood walls, and rock-em-sock-em robots?????. And had 3 dogs in the office. I'm all for dogs, but sure is hard to have a good business meeting with 3 dogs ..... umm....communicating with one another or whining for their owner when away from the office.
> 
> Calm down Lil Mikey - go back to your hole and go back to sleep!


Just quoted a job that will take 1,600 sheets of melamine for the cases.... yes, melamine....

P.s. have not forgot about ya, got something new to us that I have been working on first. It will expand us out of the midwest.


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

At least it will likely be better than that thermo-foiled stuff out there being thrust upon the market. Around here many still use melamine on the interior of carcasses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> *Around here many still use melamine on the interior of carcasses.*


? i'm trying to imagine road kill lined with melamine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Trev - you just made my day! That was a gut-laugh!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2021)

glad i can entertain, but i still don't know what you're referring to when you say carcasses


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry about that. The cabinets without tops are called cases as in casework, or case goods - at least around here. Cabinet bodies without tops, doors, drawers, etc.... is called a carcass.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 26, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Just now came back from a meeting with an architect - I'll use the term when in reality he is an interior designer (take no offense @Arn213 !) - bit of a prick, greased back graying hair, drives a Boxter - but knows nothing about reality of construction and codes - he and I would have some heated discussions if we get the project. His office is full of IKEA, recycled wood walls, and rock-em-sock-em robots?????. And had 3 dogs in the office.


Well Doug, a slight derail as I want to have a little fun with lil Mikey. Wow, I am not sure how I should take that, but I went to my file cabinet and made sure my BFA is for interior design- well luck would have it, it is not for interior decoration! Well otherwise @Mike Hill I would ask you to move that interior column because it is in the way of my view and that is where I want to put my sofa….………..really it is ruining my skyline views. It is not like it is load bearing right- fuggetabout it. Tell me it is easy peasy? What? You are saying we need a permit and board approval? Oh, no, you really think we need a Registered Architect for a type I Alteration to document and sign off on it? No way, that is going to be costly- can we just pay somebody off? I mean that is the way it is done here in New Yawk! What that you say Mike- oh it is not the 80’s anymore and that is not going to fly? Sheesh.

Oh and I pulled my black binder that says New York City Building Codes- damn every year they have addendums and it is hard to keep up with all the mumbo jumbo. It is easier comprehend individual condos and coops alteration agreements.

I heard some materials here that is so out of date/dated like cultured marble down to plastic laminate. Those are words you want to leave out when you resell your house. Most people upgrade and not replace existing to the same thing that is there when it comes to kitchen and baths for resale purposes. I use to deal with a lot of real estate agencies because that is how some how we land some of our projects- they do have valuable insights to what is a down trend as opposed to what is trending. They always want us to squeeze another bathroom somewhere because it will boost the value of the apartment down the road. Don’t get me started on “quartz”- yes it is engineered and very small make up of it is polymer resin (under 10%). If you are familiar with VOC, you will want to skip quartz because of the emission of chemical pollutants from the polymer resin.

I get it Doug that you want to work on this on your own and that is justifiable. But if you are going to put the money, the time and energy, why not upgrade to what would bump the aesthetic and slight value of that space?

Oh and Mike, I did dream of wanting a Porsche Boxster when I was in College as I would see this same car parked at this place all the time, which is a poor mans Carrerra. I would have settled for a Yugo. I did have 3 dogs. I had a couple of piece of IKEA furniture to fill the space when I was first starting out. I do now have gray hair, but I am not about to greasy it back. I also don’t make a habit of saying “gorgeous and fabulous” in the same sentence. You sure he is an Architect? Lol. Just having a little fun.

Arn
PS- I can’t see the underside reconstruction, but you are saying this countertop laminate is a solid core (the color goes through which is available by Formica, WilsonArt, etc. or color core because you don’t see the brown)?

Thermafoil- so fake and something that should never be….

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Shhhhhhh. Lil Mikey is in his hole sleeping. Maybe only @Gdurfey knows what that means!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 26, 2021)

I had to go back to the beginning of this to make sure I wasn’t missing anything. Sometimes the simple stumps me……

yessir Mr. Hill


we return this thread back to Doug and laminate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 27, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Well Doug, a slight derail as I want to have a little fun with lil Mikey. Wow, I am not sure how I should take that, but I went to my file cabinet and made sure my BFA is for interior design- well luck would have it, it is not for interior decoration! Well otherwise @Mike Hill I would ask you to move that interior column because it is in the way of my view and that is where I want to put my sofa….………..really it is ruining my skyline views. It is not like it is load bearing right- fuggetabout it. Tell me it is easy peasy? What? You are saying we need a permit and board approval? Oh, no, you really think we need a Registered Architect for a type I Alteration to document and sign off on it? No way, that is going to be costly- can we just pay somebody off? I mean that is the way it is done here in New Yawk! What that you say Mike- oh it is not the 80’s anymore and that is not going to fly? Sheesh.
> 
> Oh and I pulled my black binder that says New York City Building Codes- damn every year they have addendums and it is hard to keep up with all the mumbo jumbo. It is easier comprehend individual condos and coops alteration agreements.
> 
> ...


If someone used colorcore for a bathroom I would be blown away lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 27, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I also don’t make a habit of saying “gorgeous and fabulous” in the same sentence.


One of the funniest things I've come across written in a while!


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 27, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> If someone used colorcore for a bathroom I would be blown away lol


Don't think I have ever seen it either. Must be a NYC thing! Kinda like them salsas made in New York City?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> We replaced the linoleum in the downstairs bath. Now the vanity top doesn't go with the rest of the bath. My wife wants to replace the sink as well. So I was thinking various ways to update the vanity top. One is to buy some new Formica laminate and glue it on top of the existing laminate. I wouldn't have to make a new top. provided we can find a drop-in sink that fits. Anyone ever done this and can offer any advice / suggestions / guidance / prayers?
> 
> Second question of the first part - the edge of the existing top has a 45 degree bevel, maybe 3/4 inch wide. If I did the laminate thing, I have to make those joints look right. Whats' the best way to do that? Bevel one edge of the mating laminate to a 45 degree? If so, I assume it would be easier to bevel the widest laminate, e.g the top and the front face strip rather than the 3/4 inch bevel strip. Make that bevel with a trim router?
> 
> ...


Did you ever finish this project, and what method did you use? Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi Chuck, (@Nature Man )
Sorry I was away on a fishing trip and just got back last night. No, I haven't done this project. Based on advice I got on here and from a little more research about options, I'll most likely just get a new counter top rather than try to resurface the existing one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------

